# suche ähnliche Titel



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (31. August 2013)

*suche ähnliche Titel*

hey leute, ich habe diesen song hier gefunden und brauche unbedingt mehr davon


Hans Zimmer - Time (We Plants Are Happy Plants Remix) - YouTube


kennt jemand ähnlich episch bzw motivierende Songs?


----------



## snuff17 (1. September 2013)

*AW: suche ähnliche Titel*

Hör dir mal die Musik von Two Steps from Hell an. Epischer gehts glaub ich nich mehr

Two Steps From Hell - Archangel - YouTube


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. September 2013)

*AW: suche ähnliche Titel*



MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> hey leute, ich habe diesen song hier gefunden und brauche unbedingt mehr davon
> 
> 
> Hans Zimmer - Time (We Plants Are Happy Plants Remix) - YouTube
> ...



Meinst du allgemein (Film)scores oder Remixes?
Wenn du nach moviescores suchst, dann hab stelle ich hier gerne meine spotify-playlist zur Verfügung
hier

Bin absoluter Liebhaber solcher Musik.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. September 2013)

*AW: suche ähnliche Titel*

also eigentlich suche ich eher nach wirklich motivierenden epischen songs, die ähnlich aufgebaut sind wie dieser song von hans zimmer.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. September 2013)

*AW: suche ähnliche Titel*

Dann würde ich dir diese hier empfehlen(auch in meiner playlist, die ich gepostet habe).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cb9Asuh2g8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4H0JDomv8ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZ5hWdbHOCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zh0Oh5zF2iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2UeA9Nus9Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Was ich dir für deine weitere Suche empfehlen kann:

Steve Jablonsky (war mal "Schüler" bei Zimmer)
Clint Mansell
Zack Hemsey (ähnlicher Stil wie Zimmer)
Immediate
Two Steps From Hell


----------



## MOD6699 (4. September 2013)

*AW: suche ähnliche Titel*

#04 - London Calling - Michael Giacchino | Star Trek Into Darkness - YouTube


----------



## -Shorty- (4. September 2013)

*AW: suche ähnliche Titel*

Wenn man 1-2 Namen von Künstler oder Liedern hat kann ich Soundcloud.com weiterempfehlen, dort gibts jede Menge Remixes etc in nahezu jeder Stilrichtung, vieles kostenlos verfügbar.


----------

